

Is Google+ just one big SEO play? - primesuspect
http://www.tmprod.com/blog/2011/is-google-just-one-big-seo-play/

======
sippndipp
I think Google+ is the glue to connect all of google services (next to
search). Imagine Mail, Photos, Music, YouTube just tied together in one place.
It's not about SEO.

